# RangerWickett: Wild Spellcraft Question



## Psion (Feb 18, 2002)

Was not giving the pandemonicists any good saving throw progressions intentional?

On one hand, I can see WHY they wouldn't get a good will save.

OTOH, it seems to me that a good will save might be pretty important to someone who knows that they will be mishapping left and right.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 18, 2002)

It was intentional.  I'd never seen a class with all bad save progressions, and I figured that if any class deserved to be taking great risks right and left, it would be the pandaemonicist.  With a higher will save, they wouldn't be affected by mishaps as often, which would spoil some of the fun.


----------

